# Boards First Priority Should Be......



## whatwoodido (Nov 24, 2004)

What should the board start working on first?


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree with Drew that the first order of business should be the completion of the acting board and especially a Treasurer due to the fact that without one how else would we keep track of ANY funding for projects like the IAP Logo products .
Then , and only then , could we proceed with the other buisness at hand .


----------

